# Cargo department at Calgary airport.



## NadnKa (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anybody know where is Cargo department at Calgary airport? Where should I park? 
Tried to call to airport info center, but nobody could give me an answer.

:shock:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

ummm that's a good question? I live in Calgary... but how can the airport not know where its own cargo department is? :roll: 

I hope you found it by now!!!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

The cargo bldg for westjet is Menzies at bay 27. 2100-78th ave N.E. AirCanada I don't know offhand


----------



## NadnKa (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh I will call to Menzies tomorrow. Hope they will help me. Thank you!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

NadnKa said:


> Oh I will call to Menzies tomorrow. Hope they will help me. Thank you!


You're most welcome


----------

